# [2007] Recenty been to a RCI/Royal Club/Chateau World presentation?  (xpost)



## cake

Hi everyone! 

Has anyone recently been to a RCI/Royal Club/Chateau World vacation points presentation (home resorts in Canmore/Banff AB)? 

Did they offer you a cruise as an incentive? 

If so, please include when you saw that presentation, and if you did purchase can you please say whether or not you've taken your cruise? 

This info will be very appreciated as I am having problems with Chateau World.


Thanks so much!

(so sorry to post in multiple spots- I need quick input!)


----------



## angbag

*chateau world scam*

Hi,

My husband and I signed up back in April/2007 (although the gift was a crappy camera and 2 nights in canmore,not a cruise). I am in the process of filing a lawsuit against the company for the following reasons:

1. The total costs to us was supposed to have included the membership for RCI (it was never sent to them, I have been e-mailing RCI)
2. They have taken out my payments on the wrong date
3. They never told us we could cancel (although it was my own fault for not reading the contract over) and when I tried to cancel (mind you after 10 days) we couldn't. 
4. Whenever I have tried to contact them about my account and requests, they just ignore me.

I feel that they have breached their contract. I didn't even know that they were being investigated until after we signed up with them. 

If you have any other info or want to discuss your experience please reply back. Thanks.

AngBag


----------



## calgarygary

Due diligence will prevent people from being taken.  A google search of timeshare law in Alberta pulled this as the fourth hit: http://www.gov.ab.ca/home/NewsFrame...2136233BCCCC8-D980-EE9E-A7856F38886292E1.html 
This would be enough to suggest purchasing from other companies and not attending their presentations.


----------



## groundpilot

I filed a complaint with Alberta Government Services due to their operation without a traveler's club license.  Its really just an excuse to get out of my contract because it was after 10 days that I figured who this company actually is.  A bloodsucking bunch of scumbags willing to make a buck at any cost.

Anyhow from my discussions with AGS it sounds like there are numerous complaints against this company but its have been difficult for the allegations stick.  I am likely going to sign the voluntary release form and forfeit my initial "investment"(haha what a terrible word for this cause) just to get far, far away from this company and chalk it up as a learning experience.


----------



## groundpilot

cake said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Has anyone recently been to a RCI/Royal Club/Chateau World vacation points presentation (home resorts in Canmore/Banff AB)?
> 
> Did they offer you a cruise as an incentive?
> 
> If so, please include when you saw that presentation, and if you did purchase can you please say whether or not you've taken your cruise?
> 
> This info will be very appreciated as I am having problems with Chateau World.
> 
> 
> Thanks so much!
> 
> (so sorry to post in multiple spots- I need quick input!)



no cruise incentive.  Just extra points and some RCI vacations that I still havent received.  In fact I still haven't received my RCI membership at all yet and I signed up in July


----------



## Witness1

*People behind Chateau World*

You can find really good information about Andre Muran and his companies at http://cheatauworld.com (that is not the Chateau World web site- it is CHEAT-au-world)

You will find links to news reports, Government actions and some history behind Chateau World. Also of interest is that Andre Muran, the person behind Royal Club Internationa, Royal Club Resorts, Royal Crown Resorts, the Banff Gate Mountain Lodge and Spa (some will remember most of these companies being named in an action filed by Alberta Government Services a few years back- at that time, 125 charges were laid) is also the Director of "Properties International"- which, I am told, is the developer of a new project in Harvie Heights (just west of Canmore) called "Elevations Resort"

My advice is "Proceed at your own risk"


----------



## Witness1

*Chateau World Of Resorts Canmore*

There are a number of links that will be helpful to anyone who is considering attending one of these presentations at the following clickable links:

Alberta Government Services (Consumer Alert) 

Alberta Government Services (Information Bulletin)

Alberta Government Services (Undertaking)

BBB Calgary Report on Chateau World

BBB Calgary Report on Royal Club International

CFCN Consumer Watch 

CFCN Consumer Watch 

CFCN Consumer Watch 

Calgary Herald 

Alberta Courts (Reasons for Judgment in case with Wayne Barry)

Dialing for Deadbeats

Rip Off Report

Chris Shaddocks Blog


----------



## stanger

angbag said:


> Hi,
> 
> My husband and I signed up back in April/2007 (although the gift was a crappy camera and 2 nights in canmore,not a cruise). I am in the process of filing a lawsuit against the company for the following reasons:
> 
> 1. The total costs to us was supposed to have included the membership for RCI (it was never sent to them, I have been e-mailing RCI)
> 2. They have taken out my payments on the wrong date
> 3. They never told us we could cancel (although it was my own fault for not reading the contract over) and when I tried to cancel (mind you after 10 days) we couldn't.
> 4. Whenever I have tried to contact them about my account and requests, they just ignore me.
> 
> I feel that they have breached their contract. I didn't even know that they were being investigated until after we signed up with them.
> 
> If you have any other info or want to discuss your experience please reply back. Thanks.
> 
> AngBag


How is it going with Chateau World.  We are a little slow on taking it up, but we too have an appointment with our lawyer to see what we can do... especially now that they are in receivership.  What a load!  I have chatted with Service Alberta, but they weren't very helpful. I am interested in finding out how many other lawsuits are registered against them here in Alberta.


----------



## Gildamars

*oh god I feel sick....*

My fiance and I bought a 10,000 points membership with these guys that we now want to sell.  Has anyone here done this sucessfully?


----------



## calgarygary

Given the history of them, you are likely to experience difficulty.  If you are still paying off your original purchase, that will likely change to no chance.  Visit the how to sell thread.


----------



## Loosingit

*Receivership*

If you haven't paid this years maintenance fees to Chateau Canmore, you might want to talk to Alberta Fair Trade first. I've received an e-mail from Member Services "UPGRADING" us to the Banff Gate Mountain Lodge & Spa. No mention that Chateau Canmore is in Receivership or why we are being "Upgraded"!!! How can they just move our home resort over to another property? Would'nt we have to agree to this? It seems that the units at Chateau Canmore are being sold off. 3 of them are on the MLS system and somebody on another blog mentioned that he saw 3 units being advertised at the Banff Gate Mountain Lodge & Spa as foreclosure properties. So can we expect that our so called "Upgrade" will go into Receivership as well? I withdrew my maintenance payment, since it wasn't put through my Visa yet. I will not pay a maintenance fee for a property that they don't own anymore. It sucks though, since this year was our odd year to get our 2 red weeks.


----------



## taram

*What do we do?*

OMG! I have just caught on to all this and I would love to talk to other people about what they are doing about it or what we can or should do. I received a notice from RCI that they are no longer affiliated with Chateau World, and this really got me feeling a little nervous, so I decided to go online and have found all of this... What a nightmare. I am wondering if someone here can help me sort out what is really going on here. Is the company in receivership? Does that mean we just lose everything? Does it null our contracts? Honestly right now, that is all I want is to be out of this deal. 
My husband bought into Chateau Canmore in 1998. We didn't really start using it til about 2004, but have paid all fees since it was purchased (which yes, have increased by 10% every year consistently, with no notice of explanation). We have stayed there for our scheduled time twice, traded into it once through RCI, and actually just got back last week from an RCI trade on Vancouver Island. Honestly, we haven't really had any problems with our membership for the most part, other than excessive maintenance increases, but I am obviously now concerned about the future. I guess the fact that they seem to have changed their name 5 times in the last ten years should have clued me in a while ago that something was flaky. Without the RCI membership, the appeal of owning this timeshare is significantly reduced, and if they are going under and/or running some scam, does that mean I own nothing, or am I contracted into being ripped off forever? How do we get out of this? Do I need a lawyer? I would love to hear from you guys, I am freaking out and need some guidance.


----------



## TeriS

*Is anyone filing a lawsuit against Chateau World*

If so, do you have a recommendation on a lawyer you are using? I am thinking it would be easier to deal with someone who has already been through all of this before.
T


----------



## rockyrider

*Andre Muran*



stanger said:


> How is it going with Chateau World.  We are a little slow on taking it up, but we too have an appointment with our lawyer to see what we can do... especially now that they are in receivership.  What a load!  I have chatted with Service Alberta, but they weren't very helpful. I am interested in finding out how many other lawsuits are registered against them here in Alberta.



Anyone interested in forming a class action law suit against Andre Muran and Chateau World? We are ready to move to legal action; it took us 24 months of personal visits, phone, email, fax, etc to get our RCI Member number. After 7 years we have yet to be able to take a trip or even stay at Banff Park Gate Lodge our home resort.


----------



## rockyrider

*in receivership*



Loosingit said:


> If you haven't paid this years maintenance fees to Chateau Canmore, you might want to talk to Alberta Fair Trade first. I've received an e-mail from Member Services "UPGRADING" us to the Banff Gate Mountain Lodge & Spa. No mention that Chateau Canmore is in Receivership or why we are being "Upgraded"!!! How can they just move our home resort over to another property? Would'nt we have to agree to this? It seems that the units at Chateau Canmore are being sold off. 3 of them are on the MLS system and somebody on another blog mentioned that he saw 3 units being advertised at the Banff Gate Mountain Lodge & Spa as foreclosure properties. So can we expect that our so called "Upgrade" will go into Receivership as well? I withdrew my maintenance payment, since it wasn't put through my Visa yet. I will not pay a maintenance fee for a property that they don't own anymore. It sucks though, since this year was our odd year to get our 2 red weeks.



where did you hear/read they are in receivership? i called them and they say there are not now and never have been in receivership?


----------



## rockyrider

*RCI Cancellation*



> We now don't have our RCI membership, but there must be some clause in the contract covering that. Have you had any luck booking rooms at Chateau World lately?



i was on the phone yesterday with Chateau World bookings and was able to log into to RCI and look at trips. so it seems the RCI is still active. in the past i asked RCI what happens if Chateau World goes under and they said that would be the end of our RCI memberships.

Just spoke to RCI and they say that Chateau Canmore has been unaffiliated with RCI but that Banff Gate Park Lodge and Spa is still affiliatted with RCI and that their membership looks solid. 

When a resort is unaffiliated, RCI sends notice to all members from that resort.


----------



## spender

I am considering a Fairmont purchase but understand that they are trying to convert people from Interval to RCI, somehow to raise more cash to stay afloat.  I gather, from reading this thread, that converting to RCI would be a big mistake, and that the smart money should stay with Interval?


----------



## calgarygary

This particular thread is about Chateau World/Royal Club Resorts Inc. - do not confuse this topic with RCI (Resorts Condominiums International) which is the world's largest exchange company.  They are 2 completely different entities and it is likely that CW/RCRI picked their name to cause consumer confusion.


----------



## dekagram73

*Searching for the info on the bank they deal with*

I am in a process of collecting on a judgment that I was awarded against the Chateau World.
I did not hire a lawyer, just represented myself... it's a grueling process, but I'm determined to go all the way.
I have also filed a complaint with BBB as well as with Alberta Government Services - that one is still in the process.
For any of you, who paid Chateau World, would you know which bank they deal with?  If you paid by cheque their bank's name would be printing on the back of your cheque...
any help would be greatly appreciated... 
I'll gladly share any of my experiences with anyone that is thinking of sueing them.


----------



## vb1971

*Let's fight back*



rockyrider said:


> where did you hear/read they are in receivership? i called them and they say there are not now and never have been in receivership?



I wanna get my money back from these blood suckers.


----------



## treehawk

*need your story*

dekagram73. if you are still here, I am very interested in hearing about what you have done and id there is hope for my situation.  my story sounds similar to all the others. I want out. please be in touch with me soon
tree


----------



## DeniseM

Hi and welcome to TUG!  

dekagram73 has not been back to TUG since Oct. 1st, so your best best is to click on their blue user name and send them an email. - Good luck!


----------



## treehawk

thank you i will do that


----------



## rockyrider

*Filing Complaint Against Andre Muran and Chateau World*

Hi All,

Just got off the phone with Alberta Government Services. They asked me to fill out a a complaint form found here http://servicealberta.ca/562.cfm. 

I'm filling it in based on Chateau World not having a Travel Club license and will see where this takes me.

I'll let you know.


----------



## rockyrider

*Banff Park Gate Lodge new contact info*

as of 2010 Feb. 16 this cell number, 1-403-678-0442, now rings to Kristina at Prestigious Properties in Canmore

The resort toll free number 1-866-678-2031 is not in service

The web now lists:
Corporate Headquarters
17615 - 105 Avenue, Edmonton, Alberta, T5S 1T1, CANADA
North America Toll-Free Phone:1.888.502.2633
Marketing and Public Relations: marketing@chateauworld.com
General Information: info@chateauworld.com

I asked why there no sign in front of Banff Gate? head office didn't know why there is no sign in front of the Banff Gate Park Lodge. (it has been missing since at least February 1, 2010).

I asked if they are in receivership? Woman on phone said Shelly will call me back about that she is on lunch. I have been told this every time I have called over the past 2-3 years. Usually they do not call back.


----------



## AD-D

*Chateau World no longer holds property at 1200 Harvie Heights rd*

Hi all, 

We had bought into Chateau World two years ago, and had stayed at the Harvie Heights property once.  We recently booked another stay there, but when we arrived yesterday, we were told that the property was no longer under the control of Chateau World, it was now a regular hotel.  The switch had happened last week.  While there, we received a printout of an email from the desk staff suggesting that the property had been foreclosed upon, and sale was in the works as early as june/july 2009.  Out of curiosity, we inquired at the Chateau Canmore, where the staff told us that they were no longer booking out rooms to Chateau World and had not been for quite some time.  

My thought is that if there is no service provided by Chateau World, then they are in breach of their contract.  I will be seeking legal advice.


----------



## eal

Do you know if they are still honouring owners' booked weeks?


----------



## rockyrider

*Chateau World*

Try calling to find out. I would but they haven't returned my phone calls since about 2007.



eal said:


> Do you know if they are still honouring owners' booked weeks?


----------

